# Broken/Dislocated "Shoulder"



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

Not sure if it is a "shoulder" with frogs...

One of my frogs seems to have a broken/dislocated shoulder, making his left arm always point backwards. He is still able to hop around, and seems to be eating, but is skinny. Is there anything I can do to help him out?










Thanks.

Beeswaxx


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

How long has he been like this?


----------



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

Not sure how long he has been like this, been busy and haven't had a chance to look closely at them for a while.

However, it seems he was just playing a nasty trick on me...today it looks perfectly fine....

I let you know if the condition changes....

Beeswaxx.


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

Did this shoulder issue come up again? I have an azureus that is showing the same signs but they are not improving.


----------

